# left handed and/or youth bows



## hb (Jul 30, 2011)

I have been looking for awhile now without much success for a left handed bow for the girlfriend and a youth bow for my son. I used to see them for sale regularly, youth anyways, from kids who had outgrown them, not so much anymore. Any suggestions on where to look? Would like to get them setup and practicing before this season is gone, would make great christmas presents! Any suggestions would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## kenner97 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Left-Handed/Youth Bows*

Have you tried ArcheryTalk.com? I just recently purchased a LH bow from there. There were several to chose from, but being a little biased to Matthews, i picked up a nice DXT. 
They also had several youth bows when i was looking too.
Good Luck!!

Justin


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

I just purchased 2 new bows for my twins, they are the Bear Apprentice and Apprentice 2 for around $289 and they are ready to shoot packages. 1 Is left handed the other is right handed with draw lengths from 14-27" and weight adjustment from 20-60 lbs. Will have to get u the name of the archery shop I ordered them from.


----------



## GTD (Aug 18, 2005)

3 rivers archery dot com. Just ordered a left handed recurve for my son from this site.


----------



## 01 Aggie (Mar 13, 2006)

One post like this on Texasbowhunter.com and you would have 10 people with bows that would work for you.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

There are two left hand Matthews bows in the classifieds right now.

TH


----------



## txnitro (Jun 4, 2004)

PM sent...


----------



## hb (Jul 30, 2011)

I appreciate the feedback guys. pm' s answered.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

If you haven't already check to make certain your GF is left eye dominant before you buy the bow...Walker


----------

